# Indian Super Fuerte Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Not bad



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had a great flavor for such a reasonably priced cigar, but the burn was extremely uneven.

Read the full review here: Indian Super Fuerte Toro Maduro Cigar Review - Not bad


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

I would agree the flavor was good, but my last couple drew a little tight for me. Overall I enjoyed it.:smoke2:


----------

